# Got 12 New Pictures Of The 301bq



## Oregon_Camper

Just got 12 new pictures of the 301BQ....fresh off the production line.

Man!!!! June 12th can't get here fast enough....









http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/index.htm


----------



## jcat67

Nice rig. Love the slides....and the room.


----------



## Sayonara

Looks nice!!


----------



## bradnjess

Very nice Jim, I know its gotta be torture waiting for delivery. Just imagine how long the trip to Lakeshore is going to feel like.









Brad


----------



## Fanatical1

Jim,

It looks great! I really like the second bedroom slide.


----------



## clarkely

NIIICCCCE!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

bradnjess said:


> Very nice Jim, I know its gotta be torture waiting for delivery. Just imagine how long the trip to Lakeshore is going to feel like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad


It will be a long drive...but the package at the end is worth the hassle....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Fanatical1 said:


> Jim,
> 
> It looks great! I really like the second bedroom slide.


Yea..that was the main selling point. That and the King Dinette.


----------



## SouthLa26RS

That is a very nice floor plan...congratulations Jim. Curious what does the new rig weigh?


----------



## CA-NYCamper

Wow!! Now THAT's something! Have fun with it!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

WOW, don't I feel like the red headed step child! 
Jim, That is one great looking rig. I am humbled it's awsomeness.








Please forgive me...I've treated you so badly...Can I please get a tour of the Outback?









Your humble, Junior Outbacker,








Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper

SouthLa26RS said:


> That is a very nice floor plan...congratulations Jim. Curious what does the new rig weigh?


Not that bad...7,050lbs


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> WOW, don't I feel like the red headed step child!
> Jim, That is one great looking rig. I am humbled it's awsomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive me...I've treated you so badly...Can I please get a tour of the Outback?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your humble, Junior Outbacker,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


You can...but first I have to get it. Still have wait until June 12th to leave Oregon.


----------



## wolfwood

VERY nice, O/C!!! Surely it can handle the short little hop to New England!!! Sure would love to see it!!


----------



## BlueWedge

Very nice. I like the graphics. Not sure about the propane cover or the mixed cabinets. I noticed a few of the normal mods are still needed. Is the tv bungied ?

Glad you got it all squared away and you are going to pick it up in June.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> VERY nice, O/C!!! Surely it can handle the short little hop to New England!!! Sure would love to see it!!


Sorry...but that isn't a short hop....

Besides, you'll see it in October when you come to our PNW Rally....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Very nice. I like the graphics. Not sure about the propane cover or the mixed cabinets. I noticed a few of the normal mods are still needed. Is the tv bungied ?
> 
> Glad you got it all squared away and you are going to pick it up in June.


Oh sure...I get to do some over again, but now I have experience and they should be improved and go faster....









Don't thnink the TV is tied down...not that it will come on very often anyway. Perhaps a few times in the winter...but no chance in the summer..no hookups for us.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice!! Your gonna LOVE it


----------



## mswalt

Looks pretty cooooooooool!

You're gonna like that.

Mark


----------



## Nathan

Very nice!!!









So, 7,000 lbs is Super Light weight?!?!


----------



## 'Ohana

Nice !! and thanks for giving us all a sneak peak









Curious, where were the photos taken









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, 7,000 lbs is Super Light weight?!?!


It is for my F-350...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

'Ohana said:


> Nice !! and thanks for giving us all a sneak peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, where were the photos taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


At the Keystone factory. It is nice to have a few connections there...


----------



## folsom_five

If that floorplan were available when I bought my TT last year, I would have chosen that one over my 31rqs.
You're gonna love it.


----------



## California Jim

Very nice rig. It's my new favorite now that the 31RQS is gone. Hmmm, if I poured 6 more feet of concrete and slid the shed back I could fit it behind the side gate.....


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's beautiful Jim!
I can't wait to spill that first cup of Kool-Aide in it!









Interesting graphics...

On the front it's a "Keystone Super-Lite"

On the back it's a "Sydney Edition"

Sydney Edition?

I think Keystone needs to have a talk with their marketing team. Or at least their webmaster!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I wonder if that is actually your soon-to-be trailer? Could be... the timing is right.


----------



## Sayonara

PDX_Doug said:


> Interesting graphics...
> 
> On the front it's a "Keystone Super-Lite"
> 
> On the back it's a "Sydney Edition"
> 
> Sydney Edition?


I was thinking the same thing. It would be great if they made it a Sydney and rounded the front! I really like that look.

Plus, its SO much more aerodynamic and saves a bunch on Diesel fuel......


----------



## Sayonara

I noticed the awning arms go down to the bottom....is it a power awning? Have they extended the arms on the power awnings this year? They used to be about 30% shorter than a standard awning arm.


----------



## 'Ohana

Sayonara said:


> I noticed the awning arms go down to the bottom....is it a power awning? Have they extended the arms on the power awnings this year? They used to be about 30% shorter than a standard awning arm.


I myself like the way the awning extends over both doors, as with some models (mine included) when raining you'll get wet when using the front door









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

folsom_five said:


> If that floorplan were available when I bought my TT last year, I would have chosen that one over my 31rqs.
> You're gonna love it.


And it is 2' shorter than your 31RQS.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

California Jim said:


> Very nice rig. It's my new favorite now that the 31RQS is gone. Hmmm, if I poured 6 more feet of concrete and slid the shed back I could fit it behind the side gate.....


ROADTRIP for you too!!

Come on....we'll have our own mini Outbacker Rally in the Lakeshore parking lot.


----------



## Nathan

That's a manual awning.









I like the closers on the doors.

Hey Jim, that factory is about 3 hours from us. Maybe we should go down, pick it up and take it for a test camp for you!









It's a beautiful trailer, but man is that a long beast!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> On the front it's a "Keystone Super-Lite"
> 
> On the back it's a "Sydney Edition"
> 
> Sydney Edition?


I saw that as well and fired off an email asking them about it. For now, it fall in the "Outback" line....but I guess they could move it to the Sydney lineup.

Fine with me...I pay for "Outback"...they make it Sydney...increase my resell value. (not that I'm selling)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> I noticed the awning arms go down to the bottom....is it a power awning? Have they extended the arms on the power awnings this year? They used to be about 30% shorter than a standard awning arm.


The power awning is only on the Sydney. Even though the back says "Sydney" this isn't one. I believe this comes with the standard manual awning....which is fine with me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> It's a beautiful trailer, but man is that a long beast!


Stop saying that...it is freaking me out. It looks HUGE in that picture. It is only 33'...the 31RQS is 35' and that didn't seem HUGE when I say it in person.

...why does this look SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO long? Yikes!!









Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


No worries, mate!
But you may need to reconsider your TV...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


No worries, mate!
But you may need to reconsider your TV...










Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That would help me avoid the traffic for sure.....


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> It's a beautiful trailer, but man is that a long beast!


Stop saying that...it is freaking me out. It looks HUGE in that picture. It is only 33'...the 31RQS is 35' and that didn't seem HUGE when I say it in person.

...why does this look SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO long? Yikes!!









Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.








[/quote]
Ah, if it seems long when you get it, come on over and park it next to mine.


----------



## GoodTimes

Your excitement is contagious...........I can't wait til you get it home and start doing mods and posting pictures. So I can show DH and say "he did it it HIS, now you do it to OURS!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Ah, if it seems long when you get it, come on over and park it next to mine.


Isn't your 33LBHTS 33' long as well?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

GoodTimes said:


> Your excitement is contagious...........I can't wait til you get it home and start doing mods and posting pictures. So I can show DH and say "he did it it HIS, now you do it to OURS!"


LOL...you got it! My DW just shakes her head when I start another MOD.


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ah, if it seems long when you get it, come on over and park it next to mine.


Isn't your 33LBHTS 33' long as well?
[/quote]
35' 1" (I told the DW, not one inch over 35'







)

Mine looks shorter due to it's 13' height as well though.....









I'm betting there's some camera angle coming into play in those picts. Just look at Webeopelas picture compared with mine:


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...
> 
> Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


You bring a chainsaw with you, right?!?!


----------



## Sayonara

Oregon_Camper said:


> I noticed the awning arms go down to the bottom....is it a power awning? Have they extended the arms on the power awnings this year? They used to be about 30% shorter than a standard awning arm.


The power awning is only on the Sydney. Even though the back says "Sydney" this isn't one. I believe this comes with the standard manual awning....which is fine with me.
[/quote]
AGREE !! The standard awning is the way to go IMO.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Nathan said:


> ...
> 
> Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


You bring a chainsaw with you, right?!?!








[/quote]

Yeah, but it would be a shame to have to cut that brand new Outback in half, just to get into a camping spot!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 'Ohana

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


No worries, mate!
But you may need to reconsider your TV...










Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That would help me avoid the traffic for sure.....








[/quote]

Question








Does that TV have the tow haul mode and what kind of mpg's should one expect when towing/not towing









Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug

'Ohana said:


> Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


No worries, mate!
But you may need to reconsider your TV...










Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That would help me avoid the traffic for sure.....








[/quote]

Question








Does that TV have the tow haul mode and what kind of mpg's should one expect when towing/not towing









Ed
[/quote]

No Tow/Haul mode needed with that bad boy, but I think the mileage is measured in GPM.








On the other hand, being able to plan you route "As the crow flies" saves a lot of miles. I'm guessing it's a wash.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


No worries, mate!
But you may need to reconsider your TV...










Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That would help me avoid the traffic for sure.....








[/quote]

Question








Does that TV have the tow haul mode and what kind of mpg's should one expect when towing/not towing









Ed
[/quote]

No Tow/Haul mode needed with that bad boy, but I think the mileage is measured in GPM.








On the other hand, being able to plan you route "As the crow flies" saves a lot of miles. I'm guessing it's a wash.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Think of the arguments you'll no longer have with you DW as you back in the trailer....just set it down where you want it..

...now, where do I park the Chinook?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


No worries, mate!
But you may need to reconsider your TV...










Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That would help me avoid the traffic for sure.....








[/quote]

Question








Does that TV have the tow haul mode and what kind of mpg's should one expect when towing/not towing









Ed
[/quote]

No Tow/Haul mode needed with that bad boy, but I think the mileage is measured in GPM.








On the other hand, being able to plan you route "As the crow flies" saves a lot of miles. I'm guessing it's a wash.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Think of the arguments you'll no longer have with you DW as you back in the trailer....just set it down where you want it..

...now, where do I park the Chinook?








[/quote]

I'll tell you what, Mount a couple of 50's on that thing and park it anywhere you want!








Gota love it,
Brian

PS. what was the topic again?


----------



## clarkely

PDX_Doug said:


> Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


No worries, mate!
But you may need to reconsider your TV...










Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]








Get a second air conditioner







......with the new TT & New Rig........you won't be in shaded sites







anymore








Just saying


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Oregon_Camper said:


> On the front it's a "Keystone Super-Lite"
> 
> On the back it's a "Sydney Edition"
> 
> Sydney Edition?


I saw that as well and fired off an email asking them about it. For now, it fall in the "Outback" line....but I guess they could move it to the Sydney lineup.

Fine with me...I pay for "Outback"...they make it Sydney...increase my resell value. (not that I'm selling)








[/quote]

OK...the Sydney sticker was attached by mistake (Gillian??) so they didn't change their mind and move the 301BQ to the Sydney lineup.

I told Tim at Keystone to go ahead and leave the sticker on the unit, if the one in the picture was indeed mine. I'd like to have the only 301BQ Sydney Edition.


----------



## Crismon4

.....I dunno Jim, looks kinda fancy for Wickiup









I figure we'll just follow you all from now on.....if the new Outback can fit into Paradise Creek, then we can for sure!









Can't wait to see it in person....I'm sure the boys are excited about the big trip!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

PDX_Doug said:


> Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


No worries, mate!
But you may need to reconsider your TV...










Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

What kind of sway control would you use on this setup?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> [
> What kind of sway control would you use on this setup?


Sean is working on it....think it is named LiftPride.


----------



## clarkely

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Yes, I'm getting a bit nervous now. Don't want to get a trailer that stops us from getting to the campgrounds we love.


No worries, mate!
But you may need to reconsider your TV...










Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

What kind of sway control would you use on this setup?
[/quote]

When you park the TV over the TT.................will the awning work???


----------



## jewel

Oh my goodness that trailer is *amazing*!!!!! I hadnt seen that floor plan!! Its perfect! You must be soooo excited!!!!! I'm excited for you!!! hahaha the outside looks so different! the stickers and colours! It looks great! Cant wait to show my DH


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jewel said:


> Oh my goodness that trailer is *amazing*!!!!! I hadnt seen that floor plan!! Its perfect! You must be soooo excited!!!!! I'm excited for you!!! hahaha the outside looks so different! the stickers and colours! It looks great! Cant wait to show my DH


We are very excited for sure. Long road trip to Michigan, but it will be a great trip back to Oregon with that bad boy behind us.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

"Crikey!... Whoo, hoo, hoo, hoo!"








"She's a beautiful girl, all right... really nice."


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I find it funny that there is nobody else on this forum looking at the 301BQ.

Chime in someone...if you're also thinking of buying a 301BQ.


----------



## folsom_five

Oregon_Camper said:


> I find it funny that there is nobody else on this forum looking at the 301BQ.
> 
> Chime in someone...if you're also thinking of buying a 301BQ.


I think everyone is going to let *YOU* work all the bugs out first.


----------



## Carey

I could have swore I seen that model in our yard last time I was there.. I think Keystone has just started shipping these..

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper

folsom_five said:


> I find it funny that there is nobody else on this forum looking at the 301BQ.
> 
> Chime in someone...if you're also thinking of buying a 301BQ.


I think everyone is going to let *YOU* work all the bugs out first.








[/quote]

I'm fine with that....

I'll need someone to modify that "which Outback to you Own" thread by adding the 301BQ. Can I put myself down for it now? I put down a $500 deposit, so that makes it MINE.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I could have swore I seen that model in our yard last time I was there.. I think Keystone has just started shipping these..
> 
> Carey


You might have...

Production started 2 weeks ago and they are scheduled to hit some dealers lots on June 2nd. Keystone has done an EXCELLENT job of keeping me post on the progress and answer all my questions. If you think I post a lot here....you should see me when I'm about ready to plunk down a ton of money!! Questions GALORE!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I love the look and size of the BQ...But I could NEVER convience the DW to sell our 07 RQS for a 10 BQ when it is esentially the same trailer, but a bigger mom and dad room. She keeps throwing that silly logic thing my way. Dont get me wrong she would love a bigger bedroom, but with the RQS paid off, well....(Trust me, my master plan involves a new diesel crew, pulling a BQ.....SSshhhhh.....)
I am dying to find out though- how/where is the exterior storage on the BQ? Anything under the bed, access from the outside as well? I can see there is nothing on the curb side (because of the dresser) and I assume that the front storage mimicks the RQS's rear, just reverse it to the front....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I love the look and size of the BQ...But I could NEVER convience the DW to sell our 07 RQS for a 10 BQ when it is esentially the same trailer, but a bigger mom and dad room. She keeps throwing that silly logic thing my way. Dont get me wrong she would love a bigger bedroom, but with the RQS paid off, well....(Trust me, my master plan involves a new diesel crew, pulling a BQ.....SSshhhhh.....)
> I am dying to find out though- how/where is the exterior storage on the BQ? Anything under the bed, access from the outside as well? I can see there is nothing on the curb side (because of the dresser) and I assume that the front storage mimicks the RQS's rear, just reverse it to the front....


There is storage under the bed which you can access from inside or outside (drivers side). The unit is scheduled to arrive at Lakeshore on June 2nd, so I will have Marci take more pictures for me and will then post them here.


----------



## Sayonara

Oregon_Camper said:


> I find it funny that there is nobody else on this forum looking at the 301BQ.
> 
> Chime in someone...if you're also thinking of buying a 301BQ.


Looked at it but we are not big fans of the 4 bunk layout....dont ask why, as we have 3 kids but we prefer the "room" like the 32BHDS, 310BHS, and the 329FBH. We do like how the rear slide is on the street side and not on the curb side like the 329FBH.
Nice Trailer !! ENJOY!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Oregon_Camper said:


> I love the look and size of the BQ...But I could NEVER convience the DW to sell our 07 RQS for a 10 BQ when it is esentially the same trailer, but a bigger mom and dad room. She keeps throwing that silly logic thing my way. Dont get me wrong she would love a bigger bedroom, but with the RQS paid off, well....(Trust me, my master plan involves a new diesel crew, pulling a BQ.....SSshhhhh.....)
> I am dying to find out though- how/where is the exterior storage on the BQ? Anything under the bed, access from the outside as well? I can see there is nothing on the curb side (because of the dresser) and I assume that the front storage mimicks the RQS's rear, just reverse it to the front....


There is storage under the bed which you can access from inside or outside (drivers side). The unit is scheduled to arrive at Lakeshore on June 2nd, so I will have Marci take more pictures for me and will then post them here.
[/quote]

Thats what I need- some pictures, so I can visualize... And trust me, the BQ is a sweet looking trailer...but I have to be careful how I breach the subject!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Thats what I need- some pictures, so I can visualize... And trust me, the BQ is a sweet looking trailer...but I have to be careful how I breach the subject!


How about like this..."Honey..we get our own private bedroom and it is 2' shorter that our RQS...think of how much easier it will be to back into sites."


----------

